# watchdog/sorrels/chaos



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

looking to get a second pit and found this http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/405393.html cany any one post some pics of these blood lines thanks


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

First, you will not find a quality breeder on Hoobly or the like (This includes Craigslist, Myspace, your local classifieds, etc.). Good, repurtable breeders do not publicly advertise litters and/or upcoming breedings.

Watchdog and Chaos are closely related, and Old Fort Kennels runs this blood I believe. It has been my experience that many dogs from these lines are suffering from both hip and cardiac issues. This is in part due to the lack of health testing.

Most Watchdog-bred dogs are blue or black with white accents. They often have a more stout muzzle and thicker bone structure than other lines. Generally, the mid-to-high 50's is an average weight.

Sorrells dogs are famous for the black and tan coloring, and you can find pictures at both www.ampitbull.com (Tatonka Kennels) and www.sorrellspitbulls.com


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have some dogs from some of the OLDER Watchdog lines. We dont have any of the chaos or other bloodline.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

sorrels is a fighting line"game dogs"..world class blood line....








this is a photo of a breeding between a sorrel dog,"the fawn one" and a dog from the alligator blood line....


----------

